# Sierra/cauda equina



## valb

She is getting x-rays and surgery to remove a small lump on her
front leg...

The vet says if it does turn out to be DM, there are some
holistic protocols she uses. (I was glad to hear that) One
dog she treated made it a year and a half and died from
something else...

I can't call to check on her until 3... I'm trying to do housework
to keep myself from being worried... not working too good!


----------



## LandosMom

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

take a deep breathe. have some ice cream or a cup of tea.

hang in there. think positive thoughts. i am.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Oh Val, I had no idea that Sierra was having health problems. She is such a sweet, sweet girl. I will keep you all in my prayers and hope that this is something that she can easily recover from. Keep us posted.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Val, I usually try to do house work when my dogs are at the vet for surgery to keep myself moving and not worrying.

Let us know how things went.

The other Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Paws crossed for Sierra!


----------



## Fodder

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

ditto - G and Tilds have their paws crossed for Miss Sierra -- *its almost 3*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Oh no, I hope Sierra doesn't have DM.







Please do keep us updated.


----------



## valb

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Sierra has lumbosacral stenosis (cauda equina). She hasn't 
seemed painful at all, but I bet she's been hiding it. The vet
is going to give her Rimadyl. She wants me to keep up with her
walks, but she is limited now from the stairs and any jumping.

Her lump wasn't removed, apparently Sierra didn't respond very
well to anesthesia, so I will have to schedule another appt.
to have that done. I think Sierra was so overamped by being
there... when we tried to do the paw test in the office she
replaced them right away... we did take her and trot her around 
outside so the vet did get to see her movement.

Anyone with experience with cauda equina, please tell me 
about it, thanks.

I missed Sierra today more than I thought I would. Seeing her
toys all over got me. I get to pick her up in about an hour.


----------



## Karin

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

I'm sorry to hear this Val. I did a little looking around on the web and found this site, which I thought was pretty interesting:

http://www.artreality.com/portfolio/wdwork/vet/caudaequinasyndrome.htm

I want to check into this myself because Heidi has always had problems with her hindquarters as far as being very sensitive to touching or when she runs into us and hits herself there accidently. We've also been noticing a tiny bit of stumbling of the back legs every now and then.

The best of luck to you and Paul in finding how to best help Sierra in dealing with this problem. Thoughts and prayers are going out to you all.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

http://www.greyhound-data.com/dir/397/Lumbosacral_Stenosis.pdf


----------



## valb

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Thank you both for the links.

Sierra is home, sleepy but okay. 

My vet is SUPERB. She took me in the back room to look
at and discuss Sierra's x-rays. Even a layman such as myself
can see the point on the films. She spent a lot of time with me,
I'd say about 20 minutes. Answered many questions, too.

I found myself wondering if some of Sierra's aggression might have
been pain. She was very, very good at the vets, I even heard
the vet commenting to the techs how obedient she was. The vet
walked her out from the back sans muzzle, and they had put
a paw print neckerchief on her.

I am very glad to get her home.


----------



## Barb E

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Glad to hear Sierra is home, sorry to hear about the Cauda Equina Syndrome


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

I'm glad it's not DM. Is this something that acupuncture would help? What about Ester C (a natural anti-inflammatory)? 

Hugs to you and to Sierra!


----------



## Qyn

*Re: Sierra at the vet*



> Originally Posted By: valb..... Anyone with experience with cauda equina, please tell me about it, thanks.


There are a number of people who have had dogs with cauda equina - here is a link to posts on this site regarding this - I hope it helps.









http://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid...reads.php+cauda


----------



## Karin

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

It might be a good idea to start a new thread with the subject line of "Cauda equina" with a link pointing back to this one to draw the attention of those who have had this problem with their dogs. That way people will see it in "Recent Topics" as well.


----------



## valb

*Re: Sierra at the vet*

Thank you all so very much for the support. I am doing LOTS
of reading and will continue.

Sierra took (I thought) a very long time coming out of the
anesthesia. Only ate a couple of teaspoons of canned cat 
food last night, that was all she showed interest in.

But she peed fine this morning and ate regular breakfast.


----------



## LisaT

Indy always took a long time to come out of surgery too.

How definitive of a diagnosis is this?


----------

